# So Excited! Xmas present for Levi!



## hafygirl (Dec 27, 2020)

So, a couple of weeks ago I was on Facebook and on a whim decided to check on a mini tack page. Usually I miss stuff because I tend to be online very late at night. I’ve wanted to get a nice brown harness for Levi as the one he came with is black, very stiff and heavy and doesn’t fit him right. I open the page and right there is a beautiful brown leather harness for sale, at what I thought was a good price. It had just been posted, so for once I was the early bird! The seller was so kind, even took it to a harness shop and had it cleaned and oiled. It came just before Christmas, and I’m thrilled! I’m a bit of a leather snob, and this harness is butter soft and in like new condition. I would have preferred buckle in traces but for the price I’m not going to complain. I don’t know the maker/brand but since we aren’t going to show it really doesn’t matter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 27, 2020)

How exciting! It looks beautiful.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 28, 2020)

What a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 1, 2021)

Lovely harness, nice rich brown color!


----------



## hafygirl (Jan 1, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Lovely harness, nice rich brown color!


I love it, Levi is white/sorrel-roan, and I thought he would look better in brown than black. The harness that came with his cart was black and so heavy it just swallowed him. I can't wait for warmer weather so we can get busy.


----------



## Ilovehorses123 (Jan 2, 2021)

Such a nice present! Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 8, 2021)

Wonderful find. What a great looking harness. Can't wait to see him in his new gear.


----------

